# Ragged Jan 24, 2016



## Abubob (Jan 25, 2016)

After skiing 6 or 7 times On. The. Same. Slope. I finally got a choice of THREE trails at Ragged.

*Date(s) Skied: * Jan 24, 2013

*Resort or Ski Area: * Ragged Mt., Danbury, NH

*Conditions: * Sunny, warmish with really hard pack with pockets of manmade granular

*Trip Report: * I keep hearing how good things were in the morning and if I keep getting to Ragged after 1:30 PM I’ll probably keep hearing that this whole season. But hey, it was fast and fun and I had THREE trails to choose from. Would have been four but Flying Yankee was closed for a race event. No snow made in either Exhibition or Showboat. I think these are the only two trails that remain to have snow made on them but saw no preparation to do so yet.



Pinnacle Peak Trails by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr



Spear HSQ by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr



The Meadow by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr



Poachable Exhibition by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr



The View by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2016)

I know everyone is struggling this year, but it appears Ragged has taken a step backwards from the improvements they made in snowmaking in the past five years.  What's the word on the hill?


----------



## hammer (Jan 25, 2016)

Flying Yankee was in nice shape when we were at Ragged on the 17th.  Only problem was that too many people were bringing their novice kiddos down it.  I'm not a fast skier and I whipped by at least a few people on that trail...

Would help for them if they could get a few more trails open.  Wonder what's holding them up on the snowmaking.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 25, 2016)

I think they have always struggled in low snow years. Even though they can replenish the pond from the bog word is that they really can only concentrate on one slope at a time. The only two main slopes without snowmaking so far are Exhibition and Showboat.



Unpaved Showboat by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## hammer (Jan 25, 2016)

I can understand Showboat, looks to me like they have to make a crapload of snow to get it open.  Not sure why they haven't done more to get Exhibition open though.


----------



## dlague (Jan 25, 2016)

Exhibition and Showboat are two of their best *groomed* trails.  That is unfortunate, but those trails require a lot of snow to get them ready.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm assuming Birches too as you need Exhibition to get to it?  Thought they started making snow on it in recent years.  I know the pipes are there for it.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming Birches too as you need Exhibition to get to it?  Thought they started making snow on it in recent years.  I know the pipes are there for it.


That's true! And I'm always surprised when it opens. Yeah that'll be last on the list if it opens at all.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 25, 2016)

I was just reminded on Snowjournal that Upper and Lower Chute also have yet to open.


----------



## podunk77 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm sure it's happened, but I can't recall ever skiing Ragged without Exhibition open.  Seems like one of their signature/essential trails.  Thanks for the pics of the Pinnacle trails... helps me situate it in my mind.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 25, 2016)

This is a shame. I have Ragged tickets and have been holding off going so far. I love that place, but they clearly need natural help.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Jan 26, 2016)

podunk77 said:


> I'm sure it's happened, but I can't recall ever skiing Ragged without Exhibition open.  Seems like one of their signature/essential trails.  Thanks for the pics of the Pinnacle trails... helps me situate it in my mind.





yeggous said:


> This is a shame. I have Ragged tickets and have been holding off going so far. I love that place, but they clearly need natural help.


Keep the faith people. Ragged may be a slow starter but as long as it stays cold they'll eventually get things filled in. Last year they opened Showboat before Cardigan. Exhibition was done almost last as I recall.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 27, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Keep the faith people. Ragged may be a slow starter but as long as it stays cold they'll eventually get things filled in. Last year they opened Showboat before Cardigan. Exhibition was done almost last as I recall.



I have faith, just hope it pays off!   Hope to get up there next southern NH storm!


----------



## dlague (Jan 27, 2016)

We have comps there too and plan to hold as long as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 28, 2016)

Exhibition has been near last every year which goes to show what they think of their automated Klik hydrant investment.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 28, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Exhibition has been near last every year which goes to show what they think of their automated Klik hydrant investment.


What do you think they think? Don't they use that system on other slopes like Flying Yankee, Cardigan Tpk, Newfound Ridge, Upper, Lower Ridge and the like?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 28, 2016)

Ski areas should mostly open up trails more IMO. I ducked a couple ropes at Stowe and it was totally worth it.

Mad River Glen and Sugarbush have a better policy when it comes to thin cover: put a sign up top saying "thin cover" and let the rock skiers go for it.

Thin cover don't bother me one bit. Not with 5 year old skis that I barely ever sharpen or wax. Rip it regardless. Rocks are for jumping over, stumps are for skiing around or stepping down over, sticks are for helping to prune the slope, a little dirt never hurt, and ice is for pointing them skis downhill until you find some snow!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 28, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ski areas should mostly open up trails more IMO. I ducked a couple ropes at Stowe and it was totally worth it.
> 
> Mad River Glen and Sugarbush have a better policy when it comes to thin cover: put a sign up top saying "thin cover" and let the rock skiers go for it.
> 
> Thin cover don't bother me one bit. Not with 5 year old skis that I barely ever sharpen or wax. Rip it regardless. Rocks are for jumping over, stumps are for skiing around or stepping down over, sticks are for helping to prune the slope, a little dirt never hurt, and ice is for pointing them skis downhill until you find some snow!



*This is the trail for you then!
*


Abubob said:


> Unpaved Showboat by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks good enough on the left side. Looks like another decent line right under the lift too. Who wouldn't want those freshies? It's called "technical skiing"


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2016)

When I was there Exhibition looked "technical"...Showboat was just plain sketchy.

Also, don't they usually have to cover up the large low spot near the bottom of Showboat?  Seems like they should try to fill that in during the off season if possible.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 28, 2016)

Abubob said:


> What do you think they think? Don't they use that system on other slopes like Flying Yankee, Cardigan Tpk, Newfound Ridge, Upper, Lower Ridge and the like?



No - just Exhibition and Flying Yankee.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 28, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks good enough on the left side. Looks like another decent line right under the lift too. Who wouldn't want those freshies? It's called "technical skiing"


Is that skiers left or lookers left? Does it matter?

I'm waiting for them to make snow.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 28, 2016)

hammer said:


> Also, don't they usually have to cover up the large low spot near the bottom of Showboat?  Seems like they should try to fill that in during the off season if possible.


My understanding is that an ecosystem has taken hold there and a whole environment impact study would need to be done before any bridge or culvert were to be put in place. So I think we'll see a chair lift on Pinnacle before that happens.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm all for conservation, but that's just a big ditch with a brook through it.  

Ecosystem? Lol


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2016)

Abubob said:


> My understanding is that an ecosystem has taken hold there and a whole environment impact study would need to be done before any bridge or culvert were to be put in place. So I think we'll see a chair lift on Pinnacle before that happens.


So a study would need to be done to build something there but yet it's perfectly fine to bury the ditch with several feet of man-made snow every year.  Makes sense to me...:roll:


----------



## Abubob (Jan 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm all for conservation, but that's just a big ditch with a brook through it.
> 
> Ecosystem? Lol


It's all one big ecosystem, I know, but the way it is now (this was explained to me by the head engineer putting in the HSQ last year) wildlife has taken hold there so it's not merely a ditch but a brook with living things in it. The original owner had a chance to put a culvert in years ago but because they were perennially cheap they let the opportunity slip by. Then is WAS just a ditch but now it's a "wetland".



hammer said:


> So a study would need to be done to build something there but yet it's perfectly fine to bury the ditch with several feet of man-made snow every year.  Makes sense to me...:roll:


Sure it's okay to cover it on ice in winter. Frogs like it that way.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Ecosystem? Lol



For the win. Are we eastern skiers or what? We take care of the high alpine stuff, ski it carefully, nature will always win.


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2016)

hammer said:


> So a study would need to be done to build something there but yet it's perfectly fine to bury the ditch with several feet of man-made snow every year.  Makes sense to me...:roll:



They do not really make snow on skiers right where the ditch is.  Everything is skiers left until the bottom.  In fact, I have never seen it otherwise.  It would be nice if the entire trail were available.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jan 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> It would be nice if the entire trail were available.


You got that right! :smash:


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> They do not really make snow on skiers right where the ditch is.  Everything is skiers left until the bottom.  In fact, I have never seen it otherwise.  It would be nice if the entire trail were available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



But they still can't build anything up where they do have to pile the snow?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 29, 2016)

hammer said:


> But they still can't build anything up where they do have to pile the snow?


Apparently


----------

